# Littlestone Links



## mashleyR7 (Jun 22, 2014)

A cracking deal.... anyone fancy it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

Well worth playing. The last 4 holes, if into the wind, is one of the hardest finish I've had on a course. Up there with Ganton and Carnoustie for tough finishes.

I finishd 3rd in an open the other year with 33 points iirc.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 24, 2014)

I really like littlestone, I'd be up for it maybe date dependant


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

That's not a bad deal and even better I can be there in 20 minutes!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2014)

Depending on the date I'm up for it.  Are beige plus fours compulsory?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Depending on the date I'm up for it.  Are beige plus fours compulsory? 

Click to expand...

Absolutely, with long knitted socks!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2014)

Mashley, how many do we need for this, might be able to drag a friend along.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mashley, how many do we need for this, might be able to drag a friend along.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to resist posting !!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm going to resist posting !!
		
Click to expand...

Count me in, prob plus 1 too.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 24, 2014)

No limit or maximum numbers from what i can see on the advert. 

I'm easy for dates, weekend or weekday suits me. Just not the weekend of the 22nd Aug.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd be interested dependant on date.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm going to resist posting !!
		
Click to expand...

At least mine don't come along to claim the carer's allowance for the day! :ears:

Mashley, date dependent I could do weekday or weekend, weekday is probably preferable, less grief from the Minister for Home Affairs.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't do the weekend of the Scottish open other than that I'm all yours.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			At least mine don't come along to claim the carer's allowance for the day! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a " couldn't care less allowance"


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

I could be up for this, date dependent.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All, I'm not ignoring everyone! Im waiting for the club to confirm if we can do this on a weekend or weekday only and what dates are available. 

Ash.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm also interested, would be an overnight stop for me though. Keep me posted on possible dates please  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

Always up for a round a golf - date dependant of course


----------



## cookelad (Jun 27, 2014)

Could be talked into this, depending on the date!


----------



## sheldrake (Jun 30, 2014)

Hmmm not too far from me so I am very tempted too! Been looking to play littlestone for a while now.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry Ive been very busy at work and not followed this up. I did email the club but never got a response. I will try again this week and come back with some dates.


----------

